

Need 5 minutes of help-will pay - structureman

I need to send out an html email through mailchimp, I have the html code and images loaded, but I don't know how to modify the code so that the links send people to the correct place. (the people who produced the creative did not code in the links)<p>I can pay $50 via paypal for someone to help with this, I need to get this done asap. My email is in my profile, please email me if you can help. Thanks
======
bcjordan
I'm interested but no email in your profile. I'm (my username) at gmail.

Curious, are there better sites for posting quick help requests like these?

